# Reliable lab for sarms



## JamMasterDre (Dec 15, 2020)

A few of my usual sources have now stopped trading. Wondering if anybody could recommend me some reliable labs. Have just purchased a course from Cynric labs, anybody had anything from them in the past?


----------



## Luke Cage (Apr 12, 2020)

Peak body


----------



## spodoinklehorse (Mar 5, 2014)

JamMasterDre said:


> A few of my usual sources have now stopped trading. Wondering if anybody could recommend me some reliable labs. Have just purchased a course from Cynric labs, anybody had anything from them in the past?


 Chemyo, American but delivers to UK, I have ran their S4 and mk677 last year and they're legit, I have rad140 in the cupboard bought at Christmas, havent tried it yet


----------

